# Own “Focus” on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on June 2nd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“‘Focus’ combines seamless, superbly-crafted filmmaking with the fizz and fun created by its leads.”

— James Rocchi, TheWrap



NEVER TRUST A THIEF, NEVER DROP THE CON AND NEVER LOSE

FOCUS

ARRIVING ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON JUNE 2 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital HD include bonus content featuring stars Will Smith and Margot Robbie!



Burbank, CA, April 7, 2015 – Love will get you killed when “Focus” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on June 2 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Starring Oscar® nominee Will Smith (“The Pursuit of Happyness,” “Ali,”) and Margot Robbie (“The Wolf of Wall Street”), “Focus” follows a seasoned master of misdirection and his novice con artist as the winner takes all.



“Focus” is written and directed by Glenn Ficarra & John Requa (“Crazy, Stupid, Love.”) and produced by Denise Di Novi (“Crazy, Stupid, Love.”), alongside executive producers Charlie Gogolak and Stan Wlodkowski. Headed by Oscar nominee Will Smith and Margot Robbie, the cast also stars Rodrigo Santoro (the “300” films) and Gerald McRaney (TV’s “House of Cards”).



“Focus” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $44.95 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Focus” via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



Will Smith stars as Nicky, a seasoned master of misdirection who becomes romantically involved with novice con artist Jess (Margot Robbie). As he’s teaching her the tricks of the trade, she gets too close for comfort and he abruptly breaks it off. Three years later, the former flame—now an accomplished femme fatale—shows up in Buenos Aires in the middle of the high stakes racecar circuit. In the midst of Nicky’s latest, very dangerous scheme, she throws his plans for a loop…and the consummate con man off his game.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Focus” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· Masters of Misdirection: The Players in a Con

· Will Smith: Gentleman Thief

· Margot Robbie: Stealing Hearts

· Deleted Scenes

· Alternate Opening



“Focus” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· Deleted Scenes



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“Focus” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, Comcast, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Focus” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT  SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $44.95

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: June 2, 2015

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 105 minutes

Rating: Rated R for language, some sexual content and brief violence.

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC] 
​


----------

